# Florida Islamorada Cape Coral



## Volker2809 (20. April 2005)

Hallo, 

bin mit meiner Freundin ab 15. Mai in Florida und wir würden gerne einen Tagestrip zum Offshore-Fishing auf den Keys machen. Untergebracht sind wir für 3 Nächte auf Grassy Key, nicht weit von Islamorada. Kennt jemand von Euch dort eine gute Adresse für einen Tagesausflug. Sollte jedoch kein Party-Schiff mit 20 Mann oder so sein, sondern ein kleines Boot mit max. 6 Personen. 

Im Anschluss sind wir dann in Cape Coral bei Fort Myers. Kennt hier jemand von Euch gute Adressen zum Einkaufen von Angelsachen? Habe hier im Forum schon einen Bericht über Cape Coral gelesen, vielleicht gibt es noch neuere Informationen. Wir haben uns eine Villa in Cape Coral am Kanal gemietet, wo ich auch Abends mal vom Steg aus angeln möchte. Welche Angelmethode ist hier am besten? Welchen Köder? 
Ich weiß, dass sind jede Menge Fragen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt!!

Grüße aus Nürnberg, 

Volker


----------



## hd-treiber (20. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Schade bin nur bis 9.5. in Florida, sonst hätte man ja mal einen Törn zusammen machen können. Allerdings weiß ich zu Deiner gestellten Thematik auch (noch) keine Antwort, bin deshalb auch mal gespannt....


----------



## Timmy (20. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hi,#h 

vom Steg aus wirst Du um die vielerorts angebotenen Shrimps nicht herumkommen.
Fängig sind die allemal!

Grüße (auch) aus Nürnberg,


----------



## Big Fins (20. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

hmm, schau Dir mal das an, ist aber ein größeres Boot, aber der Capt soll sehr gut sein und die Fänge auch, kein Alk an Board.

http://www.yankeecapts.com/


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Das Bild ist von der Homepage. Ham die da Dorsche |kopfkrat?


----------



## Big Fins (21. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Sieht fast aus wie Kabeljau oder?!? #c


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hallo Volker,

wir waren letztes Jahr auf Cape Coral und fliegen nächste Woche auf die Keys (Nähe von Marathon). Werde gleich mal ein paar URL´s für dich heraussuchen für die geplante Tour. Vorweg möchte ich dir gleich sagen, dies ist kein billiger Spaß! Half days-Touren kosten teils bis zu 500 $. Tip für Islamorade - plane etwas Zeit für den BassProShop dort ein. Ist zwar kleiner als der in Ft. Lauderdale, aber trotzdem sehr gut.

Auf Cape Coral hat mein Mann sich immer Schrimps geholt (in jedem Angelladen erhältlich).
Werde meinem Mann ausrichten, dass du Informationen brauchst oder du PMst in einfach mal an Nick_A

Bis gleich!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

*Also los geht´s auf die Upper Keys:* |wavey: 

http://www.prettyworkcharters.com/rates.cfm

*alle Anbiter auf Islamorada:*

http://www.fla-keys.com/listing.cfm?id=50

*Gleich am Anfang von Islamorada:*

http://www.whaleharbor.com/ 

*oder dies:*

http://www.fishtales.cc/


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Whale Harbor |wavey:


----------



## Volker2809 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

@ fischmäulchen:

Vielen Dank für die tollen Links; werde sie mir alle mal in Ruhe ansehen. Die Tagespreise für Offshore-Fischen sind wirklich ziemlich hoch auf den Keys, aber wenn man schon mal im Paradies ist, dann muss es einfach sein, oder!? Habt ihr auf den Keys schon mal ein Boot gechartert? Sind 6 Angler nicht vielleicht doch zuviel? 
Den Bass Pro Shop auf Islamorada kenn ich übrigens bereits vom letzten Jahr. Wir waren im Juli letzten Jahres bereits einige Tage in Marathon und auf Key West. 
Wir fliegen jetzt am 15. Mai nach Orlando und von dort aus gehts mit dem Auto auf Grassy Key. Das liegt gleich bei Marathon. Werden dort 3 Nächte bleiben und dann über Miami nach Cape Coral fahren. Haben dort für 9 Tage ein Haus am Kanal gemietet. Dort möchte ich hin und wieder mal vom Steg aus angeln. Danke für den Tip mit den Shrimps, werde ich auf alle Fälle versuchen. 
Dann sind wir nochmal 2 Nächte in Orlando, um nochmal kräftig bei Bass Pro einzukaufen. Habt ihr noch eine preiswertere Alternative für Angelausrüstungen gefunden? 

Grüße aus Nürnberg, 

Volker


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

... und guckst du hier im Anglerboard unter:

BIG GAME / Nick_A is back !!!! / 12.07.2004

Außerdem die Shops auf Cape Coral bzw. Ft. Myers:

Der Sports-Authority ist in Ft. Myers. Einfach über die ZWEITE (!) große Brücke (die zweite Brücke vom Meer aus gezählt) fahren ... immer gerade aus (so ca. 2-3km) und dann siehst Du ihn auch auf der linken Seite. Ist für die Verhältnisse dort recht groß, allerdings natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit dem BassPro-Shop in Ft. Lauderdale! 

Im Wall-Mart (in den ganz Großen) bekommst Du auch einiges (und auch noch recht günstig). Es gibt auch noch eine recht gute Auswahl im BoatersWorld und im ACE. ACE ist normalerweise ein "Baumarkt" . Befindet sich neben dem Publix!!!

Wenn Du über Miami "anfliegst", dann mache dort UNBEDINGT einen Zwischenstop und plane mal MINDESTENS (!!!) 4 Stunden ein, um Dich mit dem RIESENLADEN BassProShop in Ft. Lauderdale zu beschäftigen!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Sorry, ich hoffe, dass ich nicht nervig bin!!

Direkt angeln am Kanal - z.B. mit Wobbler und Gummishrimp (rubbershrimp). Aber es geht auch mit Shrimps sehr gut. Die bekommst du in jedem Baitshop. Verlange einfach "selected" shrimps, das sind die Grossen, kannst dir aber die in den meisten Fällen selber im Pott ansehen und sagen was du haben möchtest.

Ich merke, dass mich dieses Thema richtig heiss macht, denn in 7 Tagen hat uns Florida wieder! :k


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

.... könnten wir uns dort nicht mal treffen? Wir sind bis 21. Mai auf Key Colony und könnten eventuell einen Fishingtrip oder ein Abendessen gemeinsam verbringen.


----------



## Volker2809 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Wie lange seid ihr auf den Keys? Vermute mal, dass wir ankommen wenn ihr gerade wieder am Abreisen seit, oder? Schade, sonst hätten wir uns zu viert mal so ein Boot auf Islamorada gemeinsam chartern können für einen Tag. 
Auch befürchte ich, dass Dein Mann mir den ganzen Bass Pro Shop leer kauft und ich die Shrimps sonstwie durchs Wasser ziehen kann :q .


----------



## Volker2809 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Jetzt haben wir uns überschnitten. Ist ja klasse, dass ihr noch auf den Keys seit wenn wir ankommen. Ich schicke Euch mal eine PN, dann können wir das genauer planen. 

Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Supi!!!

Kleine Berichtigung der Daten - sind bis 20.5. auf Key Colony und düsen dann nach Miami / Ft. Lauderdale. Abflug ist am 21.5., somit werden wir bestimmt nochmals den BassProShop beehren.

PN meinen Mann an, denn wir haben ein Boot http://www.wellcraft.com/Boats/Boats_Detail.asp?c=2&b=212  jedoch vor Ort muß er wegen einer Verlängerung fragen, war irgendwie jetzt nicht möglich, da zu dieser Zeit viel los ist. 
Vom 13.-15. Mai ist z.B. der Marathon Offshore Grand Prix http://www.keysoffshore.com/ World-class high-speed powerboats compete in the waters surrounding Marathon and the historic Seven Mile Bridge.

Außerdem kann er/ich dir unsere Telefonnumer vom Haus auf Key Colony geben, dann ruft einfach bei uns an. Wäre doch irre, ein kleines Boardietreffen auf den Keys  #6


----------



## Volker2809 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hab schon eine PN an Dich geschickt. Wäre wirklich klasse wenn es klappt. Wir werden dann garantiert hier berichten (inkl. Fotos)! Versprochen! |wavey:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab schon eine PN an Dich geschickt. Wäre wirklich klasse wenn es klappt. Wir werden dann garantiert hier berichten (inkl. Fotos)! Versprochen! |wavey:



Habe schon zurück geantwortet.  |wavey: 

Angelt deine Freundin auch? Und wo ist eure Villa in Cape Coral? Können euch dann ein paar Tips geben in Bezug auf Angeln oder einfach mal faulenzen.

Ein Bericht über Florida 2005 ist garantiert, diesmal mit Bildern und Film! #6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Diese WEBCAMS http://www.tvzonline.com/webcams.html verbinden mich ständig mit Florida und hier http://deutsch.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=marathon+fl weis ich immer welch tolles Wetter mich erwarten wird. Derzeit hat es (vor Ort 17:23 Uhr) nur schlappe 80 °F / 27 °C  :l


----------



## Nick_A (21. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hallo Volker #h

"hier spricht der Ehemann"  :q

Mannometer...sieht ja wirklich so aus, wie wenn sich mein Fischmäulchen :l (auch) auf das Fischen freut! :m

Falls Du es noch nicht weißt...Key Colony ist die Insel direkt neben Marathon (0,5km rechts davon)!

"Mein" Boot für die ersten 12 Tage (bis zum 12.05.) habe ich vor ein paar Wochen gebucht (wie mein Frauchen bereits geschrieben hat)...für die letzten 7-8 Tage brauchen wir also noch eins .

Das wird sich ja wohl einrichten lassen, daß wir das erste inoffizielle AB-Treffen auf den Keys abhalten!!! ***FREU***

Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen zu Tips bzgl. guten Shops...Petra hat Dir ja bereits was geschrieben...vor Ort bekommst Du dann noch den einen oder anderen Tip :m

Grüßle aus dem Schwabenlande #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (21. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch befürchte ich, dass Dein Mann mir den ganzen Bass Pro Shop leer kauft und ich die Shrimps sonstwie durchs Wasser ziehen kann :q .




Du scheinst wohl unseren Bericht von letztem Jahr gelesen zu haben (ich sach nur 49,8kg)  :q


----------



## guifri (22. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

na toll.da treffen sich die boardies in florida..und ich bin erst im juli in cape coral |gr: 

wehe ihr last mir nicht noch ein paar fischlis drin. |krach:  |krach:  |krach: 

ich halt´s bald nicht mehr aus...hab arbeit bis der arzt kommt, zuhause ebenfalls und komme im moment noch nicht mal bis zum forellenpuff geschweige denn mal bis zur ostsee......... :c 

so, ich heul jetz ne runde und dann geht´s weiter :q 

ich wünsche euch allen viel spaß in florida, kommt heil wieder und schreibt vor juli noch nen schönen bericht :g


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Guten Morgen Guifri  |wavey: 

Sei nicht traurig und was die Fischlis angeht no problem! Schwieriger wird es da schon mit den Bait and Tackle Shops - die sind alle in heller Aufruhr (roter Teppich und so  :q ), da alle wissen Robert kommt  #d !!!!


----------



## Volker2809 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Guten Morgen, 

hab gerade mal nachgesehen wie weit wir auf den Keys entfernt wohnen. Schätze mal, das sind nicht mehr als 10 Minuten mit dem Auto #6 . 
Ach ja, Alexandra angelt natürlich kräftig mit, auch wenn der Angel-Verrückte in der Beziehung wohl ich bin. Wenn ich Euren Bericht vom letzten Jahr lese, dann sind da sehr viele Ähnlichkeiten festzustellen. Wobei ich überrascht bin, dass Fischmäulchen sich so sehr aufs Angeln freut. Was muss ich tun, damit dass bei Alex auch funktioniert??#c :q 

Vom Haus in Cape Coral habe ich leider noch nicht die genaue Adresse, da wir die Reiseunterlagen erst noch bekommen. Ich glaube, dass es nicht so weit vom Hafen ist, also ganz unten. Kann mich aber auch täuschen, weil wir sehr viele Häuser angesehen haben. 

Gruß aus Nürnberg, 

Volker


----------



## guifri (22. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

@fischmäulchen
mit dem bait and tackle ist nicht so schlimm...da ich´s eh nicht abwarten kann, mache ich schon mal vorab das eine oder andere schnäppchen bei ebay in den usa, singapur etc....da kommen dann so hübsche geschenkpaketchen und der zoll lässt mich auch in ruh |rolleyes 


noch 75 tage!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Volker2809 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*



> Habe schon zurück geantwortet. |wavey:


 
Habe aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. #c  Könntest Du es noch einmal versuchen?!


----------



## bastelberg (22. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hallöle,
mit den offshorebooten kenn ich mich net so genau aus. Gibt es aber im Internet jede Menge Angebote und ihr habt ja nun auch schon jede Menge Info's bekommen. Inshorefishing ist aber auch nicht zu verachten. Gerade auf snook, einer meiner Lieblingsfische oder auf redfish. Habe meine Angelmethode der meines dort lebenden Angelkumpels angepasst, mit der Ausnahme, ich bleibe bei geflochtener ( 0,11er). Montier nur vorn ein 1m langes klares Monovorfach (ist bei snook unabdingbar). Dann mit 1er Haken, bzw 1/0-2/0. Ohne Blei (brauch man im Kanal nicht). Als Köder besorgt man sich im baitshop (Ködereimer mitbringen oder dort kaufen). Wenn ihr bekommt seht zu, dass ihr selectet bekommt, also die grossen. Der shrimp wird dann nicht einfach aufgespiesst, sondern der Haken dich unterhalb des Dornes am kopf durchstochen. Damit hält der Köder wesendlich länger und bleibt lebendiger und atraktiver. Ansonsten kannst du ja auchmal ein paar wobbler ausprobieren.
Ach ja zum snook noch einmal. Vom Steg hat man sehr selten die chance einen snook auch zu landen. In der nähe des Steges sausst er dann um die Poller und das war's dann. Hab letztes Jahr auf diese fiese Art und Weise 4 Stück verloren, incl. Montage. An den "pulls" hängen soviel scharfe Muscheln, no way. Auch lasst euch nicht so von den catfish ärgern. Machen am leichten gerät jede Menge her. Lange Lösezange nicht vergessen. Die Biester dort haben messerscharfe Zähne und böse Rückenstacheln. 
Hoffe euch ein wenig weitergeholfen zu haben.
Gruss bastelberg #h


----------



## Volker2809 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Danke Bastelberg für die guten Tips!!#h 

Welche Wobbler kannst Du empfehlen (Farbe, Größe)?? Werde mir dann nach Ankunft in Orlando im Bass Pro noch einige Rapalla kaufen. 

Gruß,
Volker


----------



## norge_klaus (22. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Mal noch ein Tip zum Angelgerödel-Shopping. Die BassPro-Shops sind zwar riesig groß, mir gefallen die kleineren richtig gut bestückten Shops aber besser. Da kann man auch eher mit ein wenig Verhandlungsgeschick ein Schnäppchen machen. 

Eine Traumauswahl an Saltwater-Tackel hat z.B. ein Laden in Miami. Die haben jetzt auch eine Homepage COMPLETEANGLERFISHING.COM.

Die Adresse findet ihr auch auf dieser Homepage. Super nettes Team.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> hab gerade mal nachgesehen wie weit wir auf den Keys entfernt wohnen. Schätze mal, das sind nicht mehr als 10 Minuten mit dem Auto #6 .
> Ach ja, Alexandra angelt natürlich kräftig mit, auch wenn der Angel-Verrückte in der Beziehung wohl ich bin. Wenn ich Euren Bericht vom letzten Jahr lese, dann sind da sehr viele Ähnlichkeiten festzustellen. Wobei ich überrascht bin, dass Fischmäulchen sich so sehr aufs Angeln freut. Was muss ich tun, damit dass bei Alex auch funktioniert??#c :q
> ...



Hi ihr Beiden!!! |wavey: 

Freuen tu ich mich erst seit dem ich meinen Angelschein gemacht habe. Der Begriff "Angel-Verrückter" ist schon für meinen Mann reserviert.  #d 

Ich werde bestimmt nicht wie er Stunden auf dem Boot verbringen, sondern mal Tauchen, Schnorcheln, Faulenzen usw.

Stimmt Grassy Key ist nur wenige Minuten von Key Colony entfernt, wäre ja gelacht wenn wir uns da nicht treffen könnten!!!! #6 

Hmmmm.... meine PM ist nicht angekommen  |gr: , dabei hab ich sooooo viel geschrieben. (ist die irgendwo gespeichert  #t )


----------



## Fumetsu (22. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hallo Fischmäulchen,

nachdem Volker und ich ja erst seit zwei Wochen unseren Schein in den Händen halten kann er ja also noch hoffen  
Ausserdem ist das Angeln auf dem Meer doch ein bisschen etwas anderes als sich hier in den heimischen Gefilden an den See oder Kanal zu setzen ...

Wuerde mich freuen, Euch auf den Key's zu treffen!

Viele Gruesse,
ALEX


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*



			
				Fumetsu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fischmäulchen,
> 
> nachdem Volker und ich ja erst seit zwei Wochen unseren Schein in den Händen halten kann er ja also noch hoffen
> Ausserdem ist das Angeln auf dem Meer doch ein bisschen etwas anderes als sich hier in den heimischen Gefilden an den See oder Kanal zu setzen ...
> ...



Hi Alex,

freu´ mich auch schon euch kennenzulernen! Ich denke alles hat seine guten Seiten. Am See geht es wohl etwas gemütlicher zu, jedoch auf dem Meer wird es richtig spannend (it´s Tarpon-time  #6 ).

Hab noch ne Menge von meinem Mann zu lernen (in Bezug auf Angeln versteht sich  :q  :q  :q ). Was nehmt ihr denn mit an Angeln und Zubehör, oder deckt ihr euch erst in Orlando richtig ein?

Ähmmm....  |uhoh: darf ich fragen, wie alt ihr seid? Auf dem Bild von Volker´s Avatar kann man euch schlecht schätzen (wär´s größer würde ich es wohl auch nicht hinbekommen :q )


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> @fischmäulchen
> mit dem bait and tackle ist nicht so schlimm...da ich´s eh nicht abwarten kann, mache ich schon mal vorab das eine oder andere schnäppchen bei ebay in den usa, singapur etc....da kommen dann so hübsche geschenkpaketchen und der zoll lässt mich auch in ruh |rolleyes
> 
> 
> noch 75 tage!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hi Guifri,

du wirst mir doch nicht erzählen wollen, dass dich dann in Florida kein bait & tackle shop sehen wird  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Mal noch ein Tip zum Angelgerödel-Shopping. Die BassPro-Shops sind zwar riesig groß, mir gefallen die kleineren richtig gut bestückten Shops aber besser. Da kann man auch eher mit ein wenig Verhandlungsgeschick ein Schnäppchen machen.



Hallo Norge_Klaus!!!

Da gebe ich Dir schon recht, denn in den kleinen Läden hast du auch die Möglichkeit mit den Leuten zu quatschen und die sind immer für einen guten Tip zur Seite. 
Robert hat z.B. einen Shop auf den Keys ausgemacht, wo ich meine Quantum Boca oder Quantum Energy PTI kaufen werde, echt günstig und eine Rute (frag mich jetzt nicht welche, soll auf jeden Fall gut sein) gibt es gleich im Preis dazu. Dies wird dir im BassProShop nicht passieren!


----------



## Fumetsu (22. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hallo Fischmäulchen,
keine Frage, die nicht gestellt werden darf   - 37 & 32.

Ich denke mal Volker wird sich in USA eindecken, sodass wir (fast) gar nichts mitnehmen werden. Aber dazu soll er sich mal lieber selber äussern. 

Viele Gruesse,
A.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Ich muss jetzt wech - antworte später wieder  |wavey:


----------



## Volker2809 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*



> Was nehmt ihr denn mit an Angeln und Zubehör, oder deckt ihr euch erst in Orlando richtig ein?


 
Ich wollte eigentlich nichts mitnehmen, um dann entsprechend mehr Platz für meine 39 kg auf der Rückreise zu haben. Wieviel Gepäckstücke darf man pro Person eigentlich haben? Ich wollte mir eine Bazuka von Plano (Rutentransportrohr), evtl. einen Gerätekasten von Plano und ein portables Echolot von Eagle anschaffen. Natürlich noch 1-2 Ruten und ein paar nette Penn-Rollen (Slammer). Ich denke mal, dass auch noch ein paar Rollen Powerpro mit nach Deutschland fliegen werden. Und natürlich eine Wathose (atmungsaktive), und und und......  Ich bin schon wieder mal nur beim Shopping. Was nehmt ihr denn so alles mit?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte eigentlich nichts mitnehmen, um dann entsprechend mehr Platz für meine 39 kg auf der Rückreise zu haben. Wieviel Gepäckstücke darf man pro Person eigentlich haben? Ich wollte mir eine Bazuka von Plano (Rutentransportrohr), evtl. einen Gerätekasten von Plano und ein portables Echolot von Eagle anschaffen. Natürlich noch 1-2 Ruten und ein paar nette Penn-Rollen (Slammer). Ich denke mal, dass auch noch ein paar Rollen Powerpro mit nach Deutschland fliegen werden. Und natürlich eine Wathose (atmungsaktive), und und und......  Ich bin schon wieder mal nur beim Shopping. Was nehmt ihr denn so alles mit?



Hi!

Anzahl 2 Koffer (beim Hinflug) und pro Person insgesamt 40 kg + 2 Handgepäck pro Person. Beim Rückflug - beinahe egal! :g  Wie bereits geschrieben, hatte Robert im Rückgepäck 49,8 kg nur Angelzeug! |uhoh: Wir hatten uns in Ft.Lauderdale (Sawgrass Mills) 2 supergroße Trollis zum Spotpreis gekauft und einen davon mußte Robert natürlich füllen.
Zu deinen anderen Fragen empfehle ich dir zu warten, bis mein Mann wieder da ist (der wird sich freuen, wenn er hier fachsimpeln kann #6  #6  :q  :q ). Der ist gerade unterwegs von Stuttgart nach München (beladen mit großem Trolli inkl. Rollen, Schnüre, Haken, Wobbler, Gaff usw. und seinem Rutenkoffer [gekauft in Florida] gefüllt mit x Ruten.

Gehen heute abend dann noch schön Essen und dann ...... :q   :l   :q  ........

 |gr: wird er sich hier im Board melden! 

See you! |wavey:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (24. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. #c  Könntest Du es noch einmal versuchen?!




Hallo Alex und Volker,

habt ihr die PN nun erhalten??? ;+ 

Konnte mich nicht früher melden, da meine Mutter in der Klinik liegt und nun alles Kopf steht! Hoffe wir hören/lesen noch voneinander  |wavey:


----------



## Volker2809 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Guten Morgen, 

die PN habe ich am Samstag erhalten und wir werden uns auf alle Fälle treffen. Das mit Deiner Mutter hört sich nicht gut an. Wir hoffen, dass es nicht so schlimm ist. Von hier aus auf alle Fälle alles Gute! 

Gruß,
Volker


----------



## ossis angelladen (25. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

nimm dir nach möglichkeit lieber mehr zeit zum angeln. was du dir unbedingt antun solltest ist eine tagestour mit einem flatsboot. (tag 250-350 us-dollar fürs boot) gerät üblicherweise an bord(fliege, spinnrute mit wobbler oder krabbe-free line).
gigantische erlebnisse in grandioser umgebung. partyboot eher ätzend, wobei hier auch viel fisch gefangen wird. deine zeit ist die beste zeit für alle angeleien. - bin richtig neidisch. viel spass!


----------



## Volker2809 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*



> was du dir unbedingt antun solltest ist eine tagestour mit einem flatsboot


Wo findet man diese flatsboote und ist ein Guide mit dabei oder wird nur das Boot vermietet?


----------



## guifri (25. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

z.b. hier
http://www.captcliff.com/charterinfo.htm (islamorada)

oder hier

http://www.floridaparks.com/fbrentals/southwest/capecoral.htm (für cape coral)

vor ort bekommst du in den touri-büros garantiert etliche flyer von diversen capt´ns....


----------



## Volker2809 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

@ guifri: Vielen Dank für die Adressen. Besonders die von Cape Coral sind klasse. Hast Du schon mal auf Cape Coral ein Boot gemietet? Was zahlt man so für 1 Woche ohne Charter (also ohne Guiding)? Wir haben unser Haus ja direkt am Kanal mit Bootssteg, aber noch ohne Boot.


----------



## guifri (25. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

hi volker,

ich war letztes jahr zum ersten mal in florida (ft. myers beach), aber leider ohne boot.

war mehr der family-urlaub.

dieses jahr haben wir haus und boot zusammengemietet, weil der vermieter das boot schon da stehen hat.

durch bootswechsel des vermieters wird der preis jetzt etwas höher als ursprünglich vereinbart,  ich zahle - meine ich -  jetzt so ca. 75 euro pro tag im schnitt für´s boot.

pass auf, bei wem du ein boot mietest, sind nicht alle  vermieter gleich gut.

erkundige dich vorher lieber in diesem forum:
http://www.florida-interaktiv.de .

falls du einen fishingguide mit boot haben willst (vielleicht zu anfang des cape coral aufenthalts um stellen und technik zu erkunden) würde ich dir empfehlen, rechtzeitig (vielleicht sogar von hier aus schon) den capt´n zu buchen.

als ich im oktober vor ort war, war kurzfristig nichts mehr zu buchen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hi,

kurz bevor man über die Brücke nach ft. myers beach fährt sind auf der rechten Seite einige die Bootstouren mit fishingguide anbieten. Robert hat dies mal ausprobiert und war nicht so begeistert. Guifri hat dir ein prima Forum genannt, dort habe ich wirklich tolle Hilfe erhalten. 

Die sind auch noch recht gut:
http://www.floridaforum.de/index.php
http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zeromain?id=1


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> die PN habe ich am Samstag erhalten und wir werden uns auf alle Fälle treffen. Das mit Deiner Mutter hört sich nicht gut an. Wir hoffen, dass es nicht so schlimm ist. Von hier aus auf alle Fälle alles Gute!
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank!!! Morgen ist eventuell OP-Termin, dass macht mich ganz nervös. Eigentlich sollte ich packen, aber ich bin entweder in der Klinik oder mit den Gedanken ständig bei ihr. Es wird wohl aus alten Tagen das Koffer-Weitwurf-Syndrom aktiviert, Koffer auf und irgendetwas aus der Ferne hineinwerfen (wird schon passen).


----------



## ossis angelladen (25. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

boote sind direkt hinter bass pro shop am anleger zu finden. in der nähe ist ein angelgeschäft an dem billy pate beteiligt sein soll, frage dort evtl. nach verläßlicherm bootsführer. 
einkaufen nur bedingt sinnvoll, die angebotsbreite bezieht sich lediglich auf die örtlichen bedürfnisse - preise nicht unbedingt günstiger wie hier. laß dich überraschen.
wir haben wunderschöne gestickte t-shirts mitgenommen, die jedoch auch ihren preis hatten. 
solltest du alleine angeln gehen wollen, bspw. von brücken, stegen etc. benötigst du in jedem fall eine lizenz, die du im angelgeschäft erhältst.


----------



## bastelberg (25. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

@Volker,
mein Kumpel sagte mir hell bis weiss mit roten Kopf wären die besseren. Aber wie gesagt, ist das geschmacksache. Gute Stellen, die sogenannten Hotspots sind, wenn man mit dem Boot unterwegs ist, die Nähe von Mangroven, Austerbänken und an Stellen mit starker Strömung. Auch ein guter Tipp: Wenn man öfter in Florida ist und natürlich angelt, lohnt es sich ein baitnet zu kaufen und seine Köderfische selber zu fangen. Ein net kostet so zwischen 20 -40$ . Hab meins schon mehrere Jahre. Muss nur erst wieder das Auswerfen üben. Natürlich zu Hause, um micht dort nicht als Volltrottel oder Selbstmörder abzustempeln. Ist net so einfach. Aber man braucht für eine Sitzung manchmal bis zu 30 Köderfische, meist greenbacks. Die Fische dort fressen den Köder schneller ab, wie du den neuen wieder ranhängen kannst. Und wenn man nach einer Woche 20 bucks für shrimps ausgegeben hat überlegt man andere Alternativen.
Gruss  Ralf


----------



## Nick_A (26. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte eigentlich nichts mitnehmen, um dann entsprechend mehr Platz für meine 39 kg auf der Rückreise zu haben. Wieviel Gepäckstücke darf man pro Person eigentlich haben? Ich wollte mir eine Bazuka von Plano (Rutentransportrohr), evtl. einen Gerätekasten von Plano und ein portables Echolot von Eagle anschaffen. Natürlich noch 1-2 Ruten und ein paar nette Penn-Rollen (Slammer). Ich denke mal, dass auch noch ein paar Rollen Powerpro mit nach Deutschland fliegen werden. Und natürlich eine Wathose (atmungsaktive), und und und......  Ich bin schon wieder mal nur beim Shopping. Was nehmt ihr denn so alles mit?



HI Volker #h

das klingt nach meiner Einkaufsliste 2004 !  :m

Alles (bis auf die Wathose wirklich alles) was Du aufgezählt hast, habe ich mir (u.a.  ) letztes Jahr zugelegt! #h

Wenn man bedenkt, daß z.B. das große Bazooka-Rohr bei BassPro gerade mal 30 $ kostet und bei uns in den meisten Läden über EUR 100 platzt mir echt der Kragen! #d 


Ich habe ja am Wochenende bereits unsere Angelsachen nach München runtergebracht und habe extra "wenig" mitgenommen:
*Rollen:*
- eine Penn Slammer 560 (mit 30lbs PowrePro gefüllt)
- eine TwinPower XTR 4000 (mit 30lbs PP gefüllt)
- eine Avet MXL (wird nochmals neu bespult drüben...natürlich mit PowerPro  )
- eine Penn Formula 2Gang mit 50lbs PP
- und noch eine Shimano Big Baitrunner XL...wird noch neu bespult

*Ruten* 
- 1 Ultimate Hardcore Boat (Stand-up) in 30lbs und eine in 50lbs
- 2 Quantum Crypton Manie Spinnruten (bis 70gr WG)
- 1 Ultimate Hardcore Catfish in 2,4m mit 300gr WG

Dann natürlich noch viele versch. Haken, Wirbel, einige Bleie und ca.60 Kunstköder (Popper, Wobbler, Gufis, etc.), Messer, Gaff.....und einiges me(e)hr...was man halt so alles benötigt.

--> Kannst Du Dir aber auch alles drüben günstig erwerben...viele der oben stehenden Sachen (insbesondere beim Zubehör) habe ich ja bereits letztes Jahr in Florida erworben.

Da auf meinem Boot bereits ein Fishfinder ist, bleibt habe ich mein Eagle Seacharter 480DF daheim...das Boot ist übrigens auch mit Rutenhalter (zum Schleppen) ausgerüstet, schließelich wollen wir ja auch noch ein paar nette Mahi Mahi (Dolphins) und Wahoos...vielleicht auch noch den einen oder anderen Thun erwischen!  * * *  FREU * * *

Zum Shopping...der BassPro in Ft. Lauderdale ist übrigens WESENTLICH GRÖßER (bessere Auswahl) als der BassPro auf Islamorada --> Am Besten also gleich dort eindecken! 

Grüßle aus Stuagat #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (26. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*



			
				bastelberg schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ein guter Tipp: Wenn man öfter in Florida ist und natürlich angelt, lohnt es sich ein baitnet zu kaufen und seine Köderfische selber zu fangen. Ein net kostet so zwischen 20 -40$ .



Stimmt...mein Wurfnetz ist natürlich auch im Koffer...hoffe, daß ich mich nicht allzu lächerlich beim Auswerfen mache :q

--> Die Lizenz kannst Du auch gleich u.a. bei BassPro erwerben. Einfach den "ganz normalen" Salzwasser-Schein nehmen (ohne Zusatzoptionen wie z.B. Snook, Tarpon, etc...Snook sind ab Mitte Mai eh geschützt und Tarpon willste wohl nicht wirklich futtern  )

Rund um Marathon (aber auch Islamorada) gibt es seeehr viele Guiding-Anbieter. 

Ich kann zu meinem Boot (das ich ja bereits die ersten 12 Tage gemietet habe...Verlängerung werde ich sicher noch machen) für einen Aufpreis von $200 pro Tag einen Guide "dazumieten"...mal schauen, ob ich das mache...natürlich nur, wenn ich nach den ersten Tagen nicht so wirklich erfolgreich war (was ich aber nicht hoffe  ).


----------



## Volker2809 (26. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

@bastelberg: Danke für die Tips #6 

@ Robert: Von den Ultimate Ruten habe ich auch schon viel gutes gehört. Kann verstehen, dass Du die mit auf die Keys nimmst. Was zahlst Du für das Boot eigentlich pro Tag (ohne Guide)? Habe heute per mail erfahren, dass unsere Villa auf Cape Coral nicht mehr vermietbar ist, da sie zum Verkauf steht. Aber ich habe eine Alternative in der gleichen Ecke bekommen (Nähe Yachthafen). Wollte hier mal einen Lageplan von unserem neuen Haus anhängen, hat aber leider nicht geklappt. Hab ein JPG auf dem PC und will es hier einfügen. Weiß jemand wie man das macht????|kopfkrat 

Jedenfalls ist die Lage fast direkt am River Caloosahatchee. Nachdem wir nur zu zweit sind, wäre eine Boot für die Zeit einfach zu teuer. Ist aber sehr ärgerlich #q , da wir in 1 Minute auf dem River wären. Na ja, aber vielleicht verirrt sich so mancher Fisch in die Kanäle und wir haben noch beim Angeln vom Steg was von der Nähe zum Meer .

Gruß,
Volker


----------



## Timmy (26. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Wir haben an einem Steg am Caloosahatchee jede Menge Catfish auf Shrimps gefangen.
Das war schon fast lästig. Aufpassen mit dem Stachel!


----------



## lohmann (26. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hi Volker,

in welcher Zeit bist Du in Cape Coral? 

Wir sind ab 22.05 vor Ort und haben ab 23.05 ein Boot zur Verfügung, vielleicht können wir uns mal auf nen Fishing Trip treffen und schauen gemeinsam was dort so geht  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Volker2809 (26. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hallo Daniel, 

das wird ja immer besser|supergri , wir sind auch ab 22.05. in Cape Coral (für 9 Tage). Wo genau ist Euer Haus? Ich werde hier bestimmt mal irgendwann eine Einweisung bekommen und kann dann unser Haus im Lageplan mal zeigen. Wieviel Leute seid ihr? Habt ihr schon mal ein Boot auf Cape Coral gehabt oder ist es für Euch auch das erste Mal?? Wir können gerne mal gemeinsam ne Tour machen. Wäre klasse #6 !!

Gruß,
Volker


----------



## Volker2809 (26. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

@Timmy: Hab von diesen Catfish´s schon einiges gehört. Sollen nicht besonders schmecken und haben einen giftigen Stachel der üble Schmerzen verursachen kann. Was habt ihr sonst so gefangen?


----------



## Timmy (26. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Wir haben sie unseren Vermietern geschenkt, die freuten sich drüber.
Wir fingen draussen ne Menge red snapper und ein paar amberjacks.
Forellen auf shrimps und 3 stingrays.

Ich hatte das letzte Mal viel zu wenig Zeit zum Angeln.........leider........:c 

Aber die frischen red snapper vom Grill, sind für uns unschlagbar.#6 
Bester Fisch von Welt.|supergri


----------



## guifri (26. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

@volker
keine ahnung (noch nicht), was man vom steg noch so alles fängt, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass mehr fischarten als die blöden catfische drin sind...

ansonsten, wenn du zeit hast zum rumfahren (mit dem auto) und kein boot zur verfügung, gibt es in jedem ort gute angelmöglichkeiten, ob von den zahlreichen fishingpiers oder vom strand aus...

in ft. myers beach wurden im oktober von der fishingpier aus hai, spotted seatrouts, stingrays, ladyfish, snook, sheephead, spanish mackarels etc. gefangen.... im mai dürft die vielfalt noch größer sein.

an den badestränden ist es nicht unüblich, sich dort mit badehose und angel ins wasser zu stellen. ich würde mir nur keine gefangenen fische um den bauch hängen, das könnte den einen oder anderen hai zu sehr aufregen |supergri 

empfehlen für´s baden und angeln kann ich unbedingt dne lovers key park, es ist super schön dort am strand und der park ist von etlichen kanälen durchzogen, in denen man mit dem kajak garantiert genial an den mangroven angeln kann....

ach, man müsste monate dort vebringen um allem gerecht werden zu können, ich bin wie gesagt im sommer drei wochen vor ort, aber wir sind halt zu viert und die famile verlangt zu recht ihr recht auch auf aktivitäten, die weniger mit dem angeln zu tun haben  :q 

http://www.capecoralfamilyhouse.com/attractions4.html


----------



## lohmann (26. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hi Volker,

wir kommen am 22.05 abends an und sind dann 14 Tage vor Ort. Unser Haus liegt im SW südl. des CC Pkwy's und westl. des Chiquita Blvd.'s, wassertechnisch liegt es hinter der Schleuse. Am 23.05 bekomme ich die obligatorische Bootseinweisung und danach geht’s los   . Wir sind zu fünft, meine Freundin und ich und drei Bekannte von uns, wobei ich der einzige Angelverrückte bin  :q 
Für mich ist es auch das erste Mal in Florida und ich bin natürlich schon sehr gespannt. Man liest ja viel Interessantes über das Gebiet. 
Wenn ich die Reiseunterlagen habe, kann ich dir mal meine dortige Telefonnummer per PN zukommen lassen und dann verabreden wir uns auf nen Trip. Wie auch bei guifri, muss ich ein bisschen Rücksicht auf die nicht angelnden Mitreisenden nehmen, aber ich denke in der Zeit die wir dort verbringen, können wir bestimmt mal die ein oder andere Tour zusammen machen.

Gruß Daniel  #h


----------



## Volker2809 (26. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

@Daniel: Wir würden uns freuen, wenn es mit einer gemeinsamen Angeltour klappt. Sozusagen das nächste Boardtreffen in Florida#6 . Wir helfen Dir dann auch den Hai ins Boot zu ziehen :q . Schreib mir einfach eine PN und dann regeln wir das. 

@guifri: Man bräuchte wirklich mal einige Monate um auch richtig Zeit fürs Angeln in Florida zu haben. Aber in den paar Tagen wo wir dort sind, wollen wir natürlich auch noch was anderes unternehmen. Ich glaube, es würde sonst mächtig Ärger mit meiner Herzallerliebsten geben und ich lande als Frühstück bei den Haien :q . Aber einen Angler am Badestrand habe ich letztes Jahr auf Captiva Island selbst gesehen. Weiß nicht, ob mir das gefallen würde am Strand zwischen den Badenden im Wasser zu stehen und zu angeln? Naja, jedem das seine...|kopfkrat Aber die Amis sind halt einfach Angelbegeisterte. Wen wunderts bei dem Angebot vor der Haustür...

Kann mir denn noch jemand sagen, wie ich die Fotos hier ins Forum einfügen kann?? 

Gruß,
Volker#h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Bei ANTWORTEN nach untenscrollen und bei ANHÄNGE l
kannst du deine Bilder auf deinem PC DURCHSUCHEN und anschließend HOCHLADEN.


----------



## Nick_A (27. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

@ Alex und Volker, #h

na dann sag ich mal..."bis in ein paar Tagen auf den Keys" !  :m

Tel-Nr. sollte Euch ja Petra bereits rübergesandt haben.


@ Daniel #h

wünsche Dir/Euch viel Spaß und Erfolg in Cape Coral...grüß mir die beisswüten Haie vor Sanibel ...mannometer, was haben die mich geärgert...die wollte ich doch gar nicht unbedingt fangen, sondern einen schönen Tarpon!  

@ Volker #h

...uuuund ??? Freust Dich auch schon auf CC ? 

...auch wenn´s bei Dir ja noch ein paar Tage dauern wird  :q

Jetzt geht´s dann nochmal ein paar Stunden ins Büro...und dann auf in den Urlaub! ***FREU***

Fühlt Euch alle gegrüßt ***LACH***

Robert


----------



## lohmann (27. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hi Robert,

viel Erfolg und dicke Fische!!! 

Wünsche euch einen tollen Urlaub und macht uns schöne Fotos, ich zähle die Tage nun auch schon bis es endlich losgeht  :g 


Tschöööö und bis bald  #h 


Daniel


----------



## Fumetsu (27. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hallo Petra und Robert,
wuensche Euch schon mal eine schoene Zeit und einen guten Fang!
Wir sehen uns auf den Key's...

Viele Gruesse,
ALEX


----------



## bastelberg (27. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hallo Leutz,
hab schon jede Menge und die verschiedensten Fischarten vom Steg aus gefangen. Am meisten halt catfish und sailcat. Der grösste hatte so um die 3 Pfd. Dann sind mir noch 3 snooks abgerissen. Ausserdem gab es noch div kleine jacks, redfisch, pinfish ( super Köderfish für die grossen), stingray. Mit dem Köderfishnetz hab ich dann sogar 3 mullets (Meeräsche) erwischt.
An der Stippe auf kleinen Haken und Köder hab ich ein paar Kugelfische und Kofferfische gefangen. Alles ging wieder retour. Morgens mit Glück bekommt man auch schon mal 'ne Spotted seatrout. Also die Artenvielfalt auch in den Salzwasserkanälen ist enorm.
Schade, wollte noch ein paar Bilder ranhängen, sind aber zu gross


----------



## Volker2809 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hallo Petra und Robert, 
ihr habts gut, wir müssen noch über zwei Wochen warten und ihr tanzt schon bald mit den Tarpons. Aber wir freuen uns auch schon riesig auf den Urlaub und auf unser Treffen. Lasst uns noch ein paar Fische übrig!! 
Machts gut und bis bald im sonnigen Florida!!!

Volker


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Vielen Dank Volker und lieben Gruss an Alex!

Wir sehen uns auf den Keys  |wavey:


----------



## Volker2809 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Macht es eigentlich Sinn vom Bootssteg mit Stahlvorfach zu angeln um gegen Muschelbänke gerüstet zu sein?? Und weiß jemand von Euch noch, wo man eine Übersicht der in Florida vorkommenden Fischarten finden kann? Gibt es auch giftige oder ungeniesbare Fische dort? Vor was muss man sich in Acht nehmen?

Noch über 2 Wochen bis Florida....... #d 
Aber die Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude #6 !!


----------



## Volker2809 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Ach ja, jetzt kann ich auch mal den Lageplan von Cape Coral einfügen.... Mal sehen ob es klappt#c


----------



## bastelberg (28. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> Macht es eigentlich Sinn vom Bootssteg mit Stahlvorfach zu angeln um gegen Muschelbänke gerüstet zu sein?? Und weiß jemand von Euch noch, wo man eine Übersicht der in Florida vorkommenden Fischarten finden kann? Gibt es auch giftige oder ungeniesbare Fische dort? Vor was muss man sich in Acht nehmen?
> 
> Noch über 2 Wochen bis Florida....... #d
> Aber die Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude #6 !!



Hi,
also Drahtvorfach vom Steg aus würd ich net machen. Das einzige was dann noch beisst sind catfish. Wenn du einen snook dran hast, hast du zu 90 % verloren, jedenfalls vom Steg aus. Vom Boot sind die Chancen weit aus besser. Gerade nachts mit Gummishrimp oder Wobbler unter den Steg geworfen und ab geht's. Aber halt nur an den Bootsstegen, die beleuchtet sind. Das Licht lockt shrimps und Kleinfische an und somit die grossen. Man sollte aber sehr behutsam und leise vorgehen, sonst bekommt man schnell Ärger mit den Besitzern der Stege. Die mögen das nämlich garnicht.
Hier ein link für die Fische:http://web.ask.com/redir?u=http://t...ttp://myjeeves.ask.com/action/snip&Complete=1.
Ouch, bisserl heftig.
Ansonsten kann ich die die amerikanische Suchmaschine: www.askjeeves.com
nur wärmstens empfehlen
Bye


----------



## Volker2809 (29. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*



> also Drahtvorfach vom Steg aus würd ich net machen. Das einzige was dann noch beisst sind catfish.


 
Das habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden, warum beissen dann nur noch die catfische? 

Noch eine andere Frage: Wie würdet ihr vor Cape Coral vom kleinen Boot aus angeln? Schleppfischen oder Vertikalangeln??


----------



## Timmy (29. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden, warum beissen dann nur noch die catfische?
> 
> Noch eine andere Frage: Wie würdet ihr vor Cape Coral vom kleinen Boot aus angeln? Schleppfischen oder Vertikalangeln??


 

Sowohl als auch!

Wir fingen gut auf Fischfetzen aber auch beim Schleppen! 
Aber auch mitten auf dem Meer mit Pose und Shrimp hatten wir durchaus nette Erfolge:q .

Übrigens gibt es in fast allen Angelgeschäften ein kleine, laminierte Karte, mit den in Florida meistverbreitetsten Fischarten.


----------



## Bonito (29. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hallo Volker,

wenn Euch die Vollcharter dann doch zu teuer ist, bringt es auch Spass mit dem " Partyboot " MS - Tradewinds von Islamorada zum Nachtfischen ans Riff zu fahren.
während am Tag wie auf der Ostsee 40 / 50 People an der Reling stehen, ist es in der Nacht in der regel mit 15/20 Leuten ganz angenehm.
Kostete um die 30 Dollar.
Ich war bisher dreimal auf Islamorada und habe viel Freude dran gehabt, mit treibenden Ballyhoo - Stücken, als Gewicht nur eine leichte Blei Olive , Kingfish, Grouper, Snapper und Yellofin Thun zu fangen.
Kein Big - Game, aber sehr kurzweilig !
In 4 Stunden hatten wir von 20.00 - 24.00 über 250 gute Fische mit 15 Anglern.
Bei Vollmond ein echter Bringer !

Viel Vergnügen, ich beneide Dich !!!!!

Bonito


----------



## bastelberg (29. April 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden, warum beissen dann nur noch die catfische?
> 
> Noch eine andere Frage: Wie würdet ihr vor Cape Coral vom kleinen Boot aus angeln? Schleppfischen oder Vertikalangeln??


Hi Volker,
dem catfish iss wurscht was da dranhängt. Snook und Co sind dagegen sehr argwöhnisch, weil viele Sportfischer die schlauen Fische, wie snook und redfish zurücksetzen. Sobald sie oberhalb des Köders was sehen schwimmen'se einfach vorbei. Hab es selbst schon beobachtet.


----------



## Nick_A (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hi Volkerund Alex #h,

uuuund ?!? Freut Ihr Euch schon auf die Keys ? Dauert ja nun nicht mehr lange und Ihr könnt dieses wundervolle Fleckchen Erde begutachten ! :m

Seid Ihr zwei eigentlich "Meerestauglich" ?!?  

Wobei wir sicher auch zusätzlich ´ne kleinere Tour unternehmen können, wo es dann nicht soweit rausgeht (ist nicht jedermanns bzw. jederfraus Geschmack sich bis zu 10- 15km draußen auf dem offenen Meer zu bewegen ).

Habe es sicher überlesen...wann schlagt Ihr denn genau in Grassy Key auf (ist gerade mal ca. 4-5km von uns entfernt) ?

Grüßle aus Marathon/Key Colony #h
Robert


----------



## Volker2809 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hi Robert, 

schön von Dir zu hören! Nur noch diese Woche und dann geht es endlich los:q #6 ! Wir fliegen am Sonntag gegen Mittag ab Frankfurt ab und kommen Sonntag Abend in Orlando an. Dort übernachten wir und fahren am nächsten Tag Richtung Keys. Werden dann noch einmal auf der Strecke übernachten und treffen am Dienstag auf den Keys ein. Wie wäre es, wenn wir uns Dienstag Abends zum Essen treffen?? Machen wir noch genauer aus. Seetauglich sind wir eigentlich schon (Dank Bonin Reisetabletten#6 ). Aber ich weiß natürlich nicht ob Alex vor weiten Ausfahrten Angst hat. Das können wir ja noch vor Ort besprechen. Hast Du eigentlich schon einen Tarpon gefangen? 

Noch einen schönen Urlaub und Grüße an Petra, 

Volker


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hallo Volker und Alex,

Rob ist gerade wieder einmal im Boaters World od. im Office Shop. Muß sein Konverterkabel für den Magellan BlueNav umtauschen.

Wenn ihr ein Hotel braucht, so bucht noch in Deutschland per Internet. EXPEDIA hat super Angebotspreise (waren billiger als mit den Coupons hier in Florida). Außerdem sagen sie immer, wenn du mit Coupons ankommst NO ROOMS FREE! Wenn ihr Hilfe braucht, dann meldet euch! Ein Angebot meinerseits wäre, wenn ihr die gesamte Strecke (Orlando-Keys) auf euch nehmen möchtet, könntet ihr bei uns schlafen, denn wir haben ein weiteres unbenutztes  :q  Schlafzimmer (steht nur Rob´s Angler-Equipment drin). 

Dienstag Abend Futtern - immer doch! Kommt erst einmal hier an und lasst uns telefonieren. Die Nummer habt ihr ja! Tip von mir - bereits in Miami könnt ihr uns auch vom Hotel aus kostenlos im Haus anrufen (LocalCall). Außerdem könnt ihr per LocalCall auf unserem Florida-Handy anrufen (dies haben wir vom Bootsverleiher) von Miami aus die Nummer 393-7378.

Zum Thema SEETAUGLICH  :v 
Ich benötige vor jedem Anglertrip eine Tablette und trotzdem geht es mir manchmal gar nicht gut bei diesem Seegang. Wenn es zu arg ist, dann fährt Robert mich nach Hause und geht dann anschließend alleine wieder raus. Ist alles kein Beinbruch auch wenn ihr dann da seid, wir können ganz flexibel reagieren  #6 .

Habt ihr schon im Thread Key Colony FLORIDA gelesen? Robert hat meine Quantum zerstört!!!! :c 

Lieben Gruss und bis bald!
Petra


----------



## Volker2809 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Florida Islamorada Cape Coral*

Hallo Ihr Zwei, 

vielen Dank für das Angebot mit der Übernachtung bei Euch. Muß mal sehen, wie lange mich Alex den Bass Pro Shop in Orlando erkunden lässt. Geplant hatte ich mal 3 - 4 Stunden. Sollte meine Herzallerliebste allerdings bereits nach 30 Minuten unruhig werden, dann kann es theoretisch sein, dass wir in einem Stück bis auf die Keys fahren. Wobei das ganz schön weit ist und wir uns keinen Stress machen. 



> Wenn ihr ein Hotel braucht, so bucht noch in Deutschland per Internet. EXPEDIA hat super Angebotspreise (waren billiger als mit den Coupons hier in Florida). Außerdem sagen sie immer, wenn du mit Coupons ankommst NO ROOMS FREE!


Wir haben bereits von hier aus die Übernachtungen in Orlando, auf Grassy Key und in Cape Coral gebucht. Nur die zwei Nächte zwischen Keys und Cape Coral sind noch ungeplant. 



> Zum Thema SEETAUGLICH :v
> Ich benötige vor jedem Anglertrip eine Tablette und trotzdem geht es mir manchmal gar nicht gut bei diesem Seegang. Wenn es zu arg ist, dann fährt Robert mich nach Hause und geht dann anschließend alleine wieder raus. Ist alles kein Beinbruch auch wenn ihr dann da seid, wir können ganz flexibel reagieren #6 .


War vor einigen Jahren mal zum schnorcheln vor Marathon mit einem Boot unterwegs. So schlecht war mir wohl noch nie. Seit damals nimm ich immer eine Tablette und muss sagen, es funktioniert. Letztes Jahr waren wir vor Miami zum Bootsangeln (Partyboot) und hatten ziemlich starken Seegang. War für uns kein Problem, hab mir sogar noch einen Burger vom Schiffskoch bestellt. Aber gut zu wissen, dass Robert notfalls den sicheren Hafen ansteuert, falls wir Landratten grün im Gesicht werden. 



> Habt ihr schon im Thread Key Colony FLORIDA gelesen? Robert hat meine Quantum zerstört!!!! :c


Ja, das haben wir gelesen und ich muss sagen, da sollte er sich was nettes einfallen lassen. Da solltest Du Dir zumindest eine neue "Stella" von ihm als Wiedergutmachung wünschen!!! 

Wir sind schon total aufgeregt und es geht hoffentlich bald los Richtung Florida. 

Bis bald und guten Fang, 

Volker


----------

